# wrapper??



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I am not sure what wrapper I want to get so I am asking for opinions. flexcoat? American tackle? any other reccomendations? I am looking to spend up to $400.
Thanks


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wrapper*

Pier man,

I currently use the Pac Bay wrapper with the eight ft bed, variable speed wrapper and 11 rpm dryer. I have used this for many years now and has suited just fine. Pac Bay now offers this same wrapper in anodized colors, red, blue, etc... very nice looking. The newer models offer a different track and upgraded thread carriage, the thread tensioner now puts the tension on the spool instead of the thread, nice for working with metallics. If I'm not mistaken, I believe all the parts between the Amtack, Pac Bay and the Forecast wrappers are interchangable. Whatever you do, I'm not sure which rod supports come with the newer models but make sure and get the ones with the L bracket as opposed to the spring tension. If your sanding cork or EVA the blank tends to jump out with the spring rod supports.

Ron


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*One more vote for the*

Pac Bay power wrapper.I upgraded a couple of years ago from a homemade stand.When I bought it,it came with a additional free rod dryer.Pac Bay even paid for the shipping.---Yeah the thread tensioner could be better and some even upgrade the chuck but I just tape my chuck for added grip on the rod.
Hard to justify the cost of a Guderod or Renzetti if you don't do it commecially.


----------

